# Aurora Batmobile Burry's 3D sign



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I have nothing to do with this auction but this is a cool Aurora sign every Aurora/Batman/Batmobile collector should see. Pictures do not do it justice because they make it look flat and it's not. It's bright orange, huge, and the Batmobile justs pops out at you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-BURRYS-BATMAN-AURORA-BATMOBILE-STORE-DISPLAY-SIGN_W0QQitemZ7238080979QQcategoryZ798QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Frank


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the link Bat Toys - interesting to see it again.

It made me curious - how many of you bought the Batmobile off the shelf, compared to sending away for the Burry's promotion? I distinctly remember getting it through the promotion, courtesy of Burry's chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks for the link Bat Toys - interesting to see it again.
> 
> It made me curious - how many of you bought the Batmobile off the shelf, compared to sending away for the Burry's promotion? I distinctly remember getting it through the promotion, courtesy of Burry's chocolate chip cookies.


Got mine off the shelf. Burry's must have been regional because we ain't never heard of them down here. As a former Bat-Collector however, I am familiar with the rarity of the sign.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I bought mine off the shelf. Never heard of Burry's before.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I _wanted_ to send off and get one through the Burry's offer - but, I ended up buying mine off the shelf. In fact, I think I had about 5 of them over the years( both in the original purple box and the later blue box ) - only one of which has survived to this day. 

BUT... I really wish I would have saved one of those boxes of Burry's 'Gauchos' ( the yummiest peanut butter cookie that pre-dates Nutter Butter ) with the Batmobile offer on the back! I couldn't have the vacuformed sign - but, I could have kept the cookie box! Doh!
- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Burry's discussion: http://www.roadfood.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3030&whichpage=1I also remember that you could order the Aurora Batmobile through The Captain Company at least through the early 70s. Aurora made a _lot_ of them things!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I stumbled upon that online discussion myself last night! Thanx for posting the link, Scott! Anyone who grew up eating those Burry's cookies would find it very nostalgic.

- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Man! Those people can sure go on and on about favorite memories from their childhoods. What a weird group of people!! _ _


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think one of each. There was a "Milk store" up from where I live (The term convenience store hadn't been invented yet) that sold kits and I remeber getting one through the mail.

Here's another one:
Apparently Robin is supposed to be gripping the outer edge of his windshield, hence why his hands are up like he's being robbed. How many of you were able to get his hands to grip the glass?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I have the Burry's offer clipped out from a Batman collection I bought. I want to frame it if I ever frame in plexiglass my Burry's Batman sign.

A Revell employee who builds cars for their box covers built my Aurora Batmobile with Robins hand on the windshield.


----------

